
SFGate on Friendster Founder and Socializr - far33d
http://sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2007/04/07/BUGBOP4F721.DTL
======
amichail
I knew Jonathan from junior high.

I must admit that his (initial) success with Friendster encouraged me to
pursue a startup.

So I ended up leaving academia to pursue a startup full-time.

~~~
amichail
Other famous people I knew from junior high: Randy Linden and Mark Vange.

Anyone recognize them?

As you might guess, I'm a bit jealous!

~~~
gibsonf1
Where did you go to Junior High?

~~~
amichail
Zion Heights JHS

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zion_Heights_Junior_High_School>

I also went to the same SS as these people:

Earl Haig SS

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earl_Haig_Secondary_School>

------
joshwa
I love how you can't actually tell what Socializr does until you go through
their very long and painful signup process.

